
Satellite Snafu Masked True Sea Level Rise for Decades - todd8
Oops, fumbled submission attempt on my iPhone, and left off URL. I did it over and resubmitted with a good URL, but can&#x27;t seem to delete this submission.
======
gus_massa
Resubmitted in:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14804100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14804100)

------
gus_massa
You forgot the URL. Try submitting again.

